# Geographical Restrictions??



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I sampled a book, The Last Empress, a novel by Anchee Min and attempted to purchase the book (1-click) and received a message saying the purchase was not possible due to "geographical restrictions". The exact message was:

_We are sorry... 
We could not process your order because of geographical restrictions on the product which you were attempting to purchase. Please refer to the terms of use for this product to determine the geographical restrictions.
We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused you. _ 
I have never had any trouble before with prior purchases. And this is not a "sensitive material" type of book. Any ideas?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Geographically, where are you?  Sounds like they think you're out of the US.  Or maybe you're close to the border and the cell signal was routed through a tower on the other side?  I'd call CS.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Geographically, where are you? Sounds like they think you're out of the US. Or maybe you're close to the border and the cell signal was routed through a tower on the other side? I'd call CS.


I'm in Phoenix, Arizona...USA where I've never had a single problem. I just tried to order an alternate book - The Street of a Thousand Blossoms (Kindle Edition) by Gail Tsukiyama and received the same notification.

I phoned CS, but the Kindle one isn't open until 9am EST. As a possibility, is there a limit to how many samples you can receive before they don't allow you to receive anything else (including full copies of books)? Just wondering as I have a bunch of samples.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I've heard of people having hundreds of samples. I don't think there is any restriction or limit.

The geographical restrictions message is a new one on me.

L


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I've heard of people having hundreds of samples. I don't think there is any restriction or limit.
> 
> The geographical restrictions message is a new one on me.
> 
> L


Thanks for the response. I guess I'll have to call and see what CS has to say.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

How full is your Kindle?  I mean, if there is no room to fit the book that would be a problem.  Wouldn't think they'd call it a 'geographical restriction' though.  Have you tried a reset?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> How full is your Kindle? I mean, if there is no room to fit the book that would be a problem. Wouldn't think they'd call it a 'geographical restriction' though. Have you tried a reset?


I have only 2.5 pages of books - mostly samples. How do I do a reset and do I lose anything?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You won't lose anything by resetting. . . .2 and a half pages is NOTHING  so that can't be the problem. Which Kindle do you have? The reset procedure is slightly different.

On a K1, you can do a 'soft' reset by pressing <alt><shift> {the up arrow, that is} and <R> at the same time. I don't know if that works on a K2. There's also a reset function in the menu/settings area, I believe, of both versions. (But don't do the option that says about factory settings -- that will make everything go away.) The 'soft' reset should work if the screen is not frozen.

A 'hard' reset -- necessary if the device isn't responding at all -- on the K1 requires removing the gray rubberized backing and inserting the end of a paperclip into the small reset hole for a few seconds. On a K2, you slide and hold the switch for 20-30 seconds.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You won't lose anything by resetting. . . .2 and a half pages is NOTHING  so that can't be the problem. Which Kindle do you have? The reset procedure is slightly different.
> 
> On a K1, you can do a 'soft' reset by pressing <alt><shift> {the up arrow, that is} and <R> at the same time. I don't know if that works on a K2. There's also a reset function in the menu/settings area, I believe, of both versions. (But don't do the option that says about factory settings -- that will make everything go away.) The 'soft' reset should work if the screen is not frozen.
> 
> A 'hard' reset -- necessary if the device isn't responding at all -- on the K1 requires removing the gray rubberized backing and inserting the end of a paperclip into the small reset hole for a few seconds. On a K2, you slide and hold the switch for 20-30 seconds.


I have the K2. I thinn I may wait it out just a bit and call CS as when I tried to purchase anything from Amazon online I get the same message and when through the device it says they are troubleshooting. I tend to think it might be on their end now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Good luck!  Let us know what you find out.

(you can call them in 8 minutes.   )


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

OK, problem solved in a matter of minutes.

Over the weekend I purchased a book for a relative who lives in Munich using the amazon.de (German) website so it would be sent directly from the German location.  I used my home address, billing address and US CC.  When I tried to use the same card here the account was flagged for security reasons.  I can certainly see the point and thank them for dong this.  Why would someone use the same card in Germany and then in the USA in less than 36 hours?

Thanks for the help...or attempted help!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's good to know!  Probably when you used it on the German site the "kindle books not available outside the US" issue probably popped up. . .either card stolen, or there's something else squirrelly going on.  Good on them for catching it and glad to hear it's sorted!  Now you know if you do that again to either use another card, or contact them right away to let them know everything is kosher.


----------

